# Spongy's Log!



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, now that I'm back at home I figure it's about time I start my log!  I just finished up a very successful bulk going from 220 up to about 270.  Problem is I put on a lot more fat than I would have liked, so now it's time to start getting ready for the beach!  I usually try to recomp, but given the amount of fat I need to lose I am going for a straight cut this go around.  

Starting stats:

271.2
20.4% BF

Goal:

215
8% BF

In order to accomplish this I will have to lose about 38lbs of fat, and have room to lose up to 18lbs of muscle.  I'm more worried about the BF% than my weight, so if I manage to maintain more LBM even better!!  I would, however, like to get under 225lbs just for health reasons and because I'm on my feet all day, so less wear and tear on the joints.  

As most of you know, I own Helios Nutrition so I will be doing my own diet.  I won't be posting up too many details just for reasons of keeping some of my dieting secrets, secret.  I will tell you that it is based off on intermittent fasting, but with my own take on it.

My training will consist of 5 days LISS cardio (45-60 minutes) and a 3 week cycle of lifting.

What I mean by 3 week cycles is this:

Week 1 - Compound at 6-10 reps
Week 2 - Compound and Isolation 8-12 reps
Week 3 - Compound and Isolation drop sets - 8-10 (drop weight 4 times = 1 set)
Repeat

Day 1 - Chest
Day 2 - Back
Day 3 - Arms
Day 4 - Shoulders
Day 5 - Legs

I would like to hit my goal by the beginning of May, but I don't want to rush it so we will see how that goes.  

Right now I am on just a TRT dose of Testosterone but am planning on running an extended cycle starting early january.  Most likely Test, Primo, Var, then taking a ride the Tren Train during March and April. 

At the conclusion of my cycle I will go back on my TRT dose for 8 weeks or so, then try to do an HRT restart along the lines of Cashout's HRT Exit Strategy.  I have been on TRT for 1 year now, so that will put me at about 20 months of being on Test.  I'm hoping for the best as the wife would like babies at some point (which is why I'm coming off).


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 10, 2012)

Major cut.  Subbed in and following.  Sure it will be useful info as to cuts.   Good luck bro.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 10, 2012)

Good luck bro, this is going to be an interesting log!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 10, 2012)

In for the log. Sponge, shred thyself!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2012)

Solid plan Spongy... Your goal stinks though. Stay big its more fun


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Solid plan Spongy... Your goal stinks though. Stay big its more fun



I would like to, but I need to get my weight back down.  It's not conducive to my job at all.  I will most likely settle in around 225 and 10%.  One things for certain, I don't want to be back up this high again.  This is not a fun weight for me LOL!  I'm only 5'10" so it's a bit much!


----------



## DF (Nov 10, 2012)

Great plan Spongy! will be following along.


----------



## PFM (Nov 10, 2012)

Brother Sponge, I feel so much better the lighter I am, you're going to miss "big" but your energy and over all enjoyment performing simple tasks to training are going improve. Damn man your big Mofo 271 (Jesus). 

You have allot of work ahead, if anyone can do this it's you.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2012)

Just wanted to clarify a couple of things for those of you following along. I started a recomp last March as many of you know, and it was going very well until I got told I would be living in hotels for 6 months.  As a result, my extremely clean recomp turned into a "try to be clean, but semi-dirty" bulk.  Yes yes, I know...  I'm the diet guy, I should know better!  Tell me that after living in hotels for 6 months yourself lol!!  

I do indeed have a ton of work ahead, but I haven't been over 15% in 4 years (until now) and I'm not liking this one bit LOL!


----------



## Azog (Nov 10, 2012)

In for the log bro! Let's get shredded bro haha


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 10, 2012)

Glad you're back home Spongy and glad you're back on SI more now. I'll be followin ya bro!!


----------



## j2048b (Nov 10, 2012)

Subbed! Nice job sponge! Im still kickin in this diet! Awesome approach man!


----------



## amore169 (Nov 10, 2012)

Spongy are u still with Maximus? Looking forward to this.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 10, 2012)

Damn sponge ur a big dude.. I def need to follow.. anyone wanna tell me how to sub in to follow..thx


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Damn sponge ur a big dude.. I def need to follow.. anyone wanna tell me how to sub in to follow..thx



There is a gray bar at the top of this thread. See where it says "thread tools?" Click there, then click subscribe to thread.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 10, 2012)

Thx pob.....


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2012)

I am still with Maximus (now HRT on Demand) for my TRT needs, but I cycle with a UGL that I trust.



amore169 said:


> Spongy are u still with Maximus? Looking forward to this.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 11, 2012)

Good luck with all your goals bro


----------



## Jada (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey spongy  looking forward towards ur log.


----------



## SystM (Nov 13, 2012)

SUBBED!

We are training soon, I need a good ass kicking


----------



## Spongy (Nov 13, 2012)

MANNY!  Stop disappearing!  Home for good now, let's hit up Peak Physique soon!



Manny1656 said:


> SUBBED!
> 
> We are training soon, I need a good ass kicking


----------



## SystM (Nov 13, 2012)

You already know!

Hitting back tomorrow around 830

Pics and video to come! 

Check out my log!


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 25, 2012)

How's this going sponge??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2012)




----------

